# Purple's Chilltastic Music Thread



## purplehazin (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey there RIU'ers, this thread is dedicated to music that helps you relax, chill, hang with friends, etc. Just an example I will be posting some techno, trance, rock; but mostly this thread will be made up of electronic tones to relax the mind. I feel that songs with words sometimes don't allow you to fully relax your brain as you are constantly listening to lyrics; with these removed, it helps me really let loose.

Without further speech, grab yourself some herb, and post away any videos that let you chill 

[video=youtube;GfugtAWxooU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfugtAWxooU[/video]

[video=youtube;WCbbNOS8Cyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCbbNOS8Cyw[/video]

[video=youtube;xEAYdJDOLRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEAYdJDOLRc[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 11, 2010)

*Wax Tailor*

[video=youtube;JFK-f5qc8XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFK-f5qc8XI[/video]

[video=youtube;V6-pQSWjwqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6-pQSWjwqc&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;XRz-_u2tN0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRz-_u2tN0c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 11, 2010)

*PANTyRAiD*

[video=youtube;LGtLJDP1BIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGtLJDP1BIk[/video]

[video=youtube;31V6646bU2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31V6646bU2A[/video]

[video=youtube;jf1LqV3_Ybw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf1LqV3_Ybw[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 11, 2010)

*RJD2*

[video=youtube;rVqAdIMQZlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVqAdIMQZlk[/video]

[video=youtube;WZmgZN1umsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZmgZN1umsM[/video]

[video=youtube;Lp-xN-o6W90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp-xN-o6W90[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 11, 2010)

*Deadmau5*

[video=youtube;QV8eiSA4vqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV8eiSA4vqc[/video]

[video=youtube;bXWk-aInsow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXWk-aInsow&ob=av2e[/video]

[video=youtube;3Gb3faOzvBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gb3faOzvBk[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 11, 2010)

*Sound Tribe Sector 9*

[video=youtube;LK4jkejwlbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK4jkejwlbU[/video]

[video=youtube;oXSX27Hyjhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXSX27Hyjhg[/video]

[video=youtube;DB6eg4Esggg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB6eg4Esggg[/video]


----------



## malady (Oct 12, 2010)

all these are winners
listen and you wont disagree

[video=youtube;tYIlKkOSW2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYIlKkOSW2s[/video]

[video=youtube;YaWnEjHC8cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaWnEjHC8cM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;RhHkUg-QCwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhHkUg-QCwk[/video]

[video=youtube;QtTpszuKXqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtTpszuKXqA[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 12, 2010)

Great tunes, thanks! Keep 'em coming


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 12, 2010)

lol if only i had some herb 

[youtube]XgBmkPV1lvE[/youtube]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice track man, good dub vibes.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 12, 2010)

*Pretty Lights*

[video=youtube;62VASkbu1gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62VASkbu1gw[/video]

[video=youtube;Sk9XYQMRiLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk9XYQMRiLY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;JfN89n7Wmkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfN89n7Wmkk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 12, 2010)

[youtube]0_L4rDpaTNU[/youtube]
[youtube]76A3t-e7pSc[/youtube]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 13, 2010)

All good stuff man


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 13, 2010)

*Emancipator*

[video=youtube;QRgPIbSX1mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRgPIbSX1mg[/video]

[video=youtube;IVEwemk-TRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVEwemk-TRU&feature=fvw[/video]

[video=youtube;XQpvCiYVvOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQpvCiYVvOc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 13, 2010)

*Nujabes*

[video=youtube;2O0kuoiAm2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O0kuoiAm2A[/video]

[video=youtube;FtuoEtohPv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtuoEtohPv4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;s7pF6_PeamU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7pF6_PeamU[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 14, 2010)

*Deadbeats*

[video=youtube;A1JZaBCbIs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1JZaBCbIs8[/video]

[video=youtube;mT9lr5ycOiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT9lr5ycOiA[/video]

[video=youtube;nnORwC9gIZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnORwC9gIZA[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 14, 2010)

*Little People*

[video=youtube;9JiCZMiiy-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JiCZMiiy-A&fmt=18[/video]

[video=youtube;tkwPVkPbWzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkwPVkPbWzU[/video]

[video=youtube;v8g1jJT5OxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8g1jJT5OxE[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 15, 2010)

[youtube]uyHwKNP80yQ[/youtube]
[youtube]KxOMovPJzlY[/youtube]
[youtube]JjTH72m-kFI[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 15, 2010)

[youtube]L8iAIIUEDEc[/youtube]
[youtube]VMNbI5YUk4c[/youtube]
[youtube]JnluG0wy9lU[/youtube]


----------



## dbkick (Oct 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;78D00dYOBrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78D00dYOBrM[/video]
If you want music/sound to truly relax to binaural beats are what you want(only good with stereo headphones)
But the video up above is classic bad ass!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 15, 2010)

a nice steady beat and some weird noises can be a good substitute tho 

[youtube]DfYQxrw6_V4[/youtube]
[youtube]YFoJM2tTFlY[/youtube]
[youtube]NdkxPyLDQy4[/youtube]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 16, 2010)

Keep 'em coming guys  A lot of great music here that's good for the ears 

*Joker*

[video=youtube;7Oqm0iQtXz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Oqm0iQtXz0[/video]

[video=youtube;bI7qxTXmGk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI7qxTXmGk4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;Bh_1NWbeA7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh_1NWbeA7Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 16, 2010)

*Eliot Lipp*

[video=youtube;wMHi1iypop8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMHi1iypop8[/video]

[video=youtube;puunw6YEHIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puunw6YEHIA[/video]

[video=youtube;osL0YZSj8Y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osL0YZSj8Y0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 16, 2010)

*Justice*

[video=youtube;ThKNt-GY1ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThKNt-GY1ww[/video]

[video=youtube;CfDQg2dF8uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfDQg2dF8uw&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;ZQWuWfxMXA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQWuWfxMXA0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 16, 2010)

ginjawarrior said:


> a nice steady beat and some weird noises can be a good substitute tho
> 
> [youtube]YFoJM2tTFlY[/youtube]


I really liked this one


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 17, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> I really liked this one


gui borrato has got some very good music i only touched on a few of his can well recommend any of his albums 

[youtube]_p_MvePxC4w[/youtube]
[youtube]0ZiCvGFnpJ4[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 17, 2010)

[youtube]bGN34-CL8OQ[/youtube]
[youtube]0QgYyVdYvKw[/youtube]
[youtube]opOMCtNv-g8[/youtube]
[youtube]dyvlf9v0s8A[/youtube]


----------



## SirXloin (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice beats Purp. I totally dig the chill ambient/techno/ebm stuff. Subbed to thread. Will work my way through your stuff.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 17, 2010)

[youtube]VZYcrdtmw04[/youtube]
[youtube]zrxwD9KxVJo[/youtube]
[youtube]Djh3EOsLDH0[/youtube]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 17, 2010)

Never heard of Kettel; good shit!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 18, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Never heard of Kettel; good shit!


cool you heard of ochre then?

[youtube]5N1OX319f9o[/youtube]
[youtube]rl7HAdw_JfQ[/youtube]
[youtube]pmU-0OeShCM[/youtube]
[youtube]b717oeNkHXY[/youtube]


----------



## SirXloin (Oct 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;fAuQFgClvyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAuQFgClvyQ[/video]

You guys know alot more about this stuff than I...

Here is a contribution.
I LOVE Vibrasphere.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 19, 2010)

SirXloin said:


> Nice beats Purp. I totally dig the chill ambient/techno/ebm stuff. Subbed to thread. Will work my way through your stuff.


Good to have you here man. Spread the love of chill music 



ginjawarrior said:


> cool you heard of ochre then?


Nope, but based on those, I like!

Just had my ears blown by this masterpiece:

[video=youtube;YTcopp-mpmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTcopp-mpmo&ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## SirXloin (Oct 21, 2010)

Not feelin Deadmau5.

too 'clubby'.

Great reccomendation with Pretty Lights. Wow! Their entire collection is available for free dl on their site. So good. Thanks.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah I can understand that. Yes, Pretty Lights is one of my favorites for relaxing.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 22, 2010)

vibraspheres one of my favorites too 

[youtube]Wc5ltXNypfs[/youtube]
[youtube]8CdswSMLHQA[/youtube]
[youtube]IRxG0H6kKrk[/youtube]


----------



## SirXloin (Oct 22, 2010)

ginjawarrior said:


> vibraspheres one of my favorites too
> 
> Diggadgy
> 
> ...


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 22, 2010)

SirXloin said:


> ginjawarrior said:
> 
> 
> > vibraspheres one of my favorites too
> ...


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 22, 2010)

[youtube]4T8PRJtLzBM[/youtube]
[youtube]JhU5P4T0mgs[/youtube]
[youtube]1wSAJVhePDM[/youtube]
[youtube]mbL0wX9048M[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 22, 2010)

last one for today 
[youtube]mP6teu4R_2s[/youtube]
[youtube]9N9EbsZ1ZqA[/youtube]
[youtube]_IWDDqNdxGk[/youtube]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 22, 2010)

Good stuff guys, give me a day to listen to all these


----------



## SirXloin (Oct 23, 2010)

Outersect is great! Thanks!

I'd like to hear something that has an Asian influence. The Indian spin is awesome. A few Diggadgy jams boarder on the Chinese sounding stuff. I could really bake out to some Cantonese/ Chinese stuff.

Kyoto! Awesome!


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;BltfWFjxvE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BltfWFjxvE8[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 25, 2010)

Tell me what you think of this:

[video=youtube;sI4I_yR6Wxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI4I_yR6Wxk[/video]

3:02 is so sick. One of the nicest drops to date.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 28, 2010)

*FC Kahuna*

[video=youtube;gCIO53ApazA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCIO53ApazA[/video]

[video=youtube;WjEq7Dp_jkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjEq7Dp_jkg&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;a51fL61t8CE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a51fL61t8CE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 29, 2010)

*Visioneers *(Dont know if this interests you at all)

[video=youtube;Ufs_D_l3OKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufs_D_l3OKs[/video]


----------



## SirXloin (Oct 29, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Tell me what you think of this:
> 
> [video=youtube;sI4I_yR6Wxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI4I_yR6Wxk[/video]


Girl has a huge forehead, no tits, I doubt an ass either. Looks like a bag of bones. but still...


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah right she's smokin hot.

*Jel*

[video=youtube;3lwjzmH84jA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lwjzmH84jA[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 2, 2010)

Going to be heading in the Dubstep area now...

*Ed Solo*

[video=youtube;olH_jUJISgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olH_jUJISgA[/video]

[video=youtube;nrLOqlZAomc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_935292&v=nrLOqlZAomc[/video]


----------



## SirXloin (Nov 6, 2010)

RE: Ed Solo..

Wow! Awesome. Thankyou.

Are those off an album? Must get.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 6, 2010)

No problem. I have hundreds more artists to get through, so stay tuned 

To download the songs, there is a very simple way. Download 'DVDVideoSoft Free Studio' here: http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/ Click the green box and hit 'Run'. Then when you open the program, Go to 'Internet' then 'Free Youtube to MP3 Converter' then add the URL of the Youtube video to the box, and click 'Download'. Make sure you know your output folder so you can import that song to your Itunes or WMP or whatever you have.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 9, 2010)

*Murdock Dubstep*

[video=youtube;7VdAvIf1Nc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VdAvIf1Nc4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;jdC2oKNnitA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdC2oKNnitA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;S88SGxISVkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S88SGxISVkI&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;bUK6PpzIb1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUK6PpzIb1E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bunnyface (Nov 13, 2010)

hey,, loved them tracks,, you ever heard of Fat Freddy Drop? they outta New Zeland, kinda ska jazzie stuff. they on utube.

and I always find abit of nightmares on wax goes down a treat when high with pals....
take it easy..


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks man, love that  

*Mt Eden Dubstep*

[video=youtube;qqN5yWg6ff4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqN5yWg6ff4[/video]

[video=youtube;FDYIdBZUl2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDYIdBZUl2Y&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;uZnpikoHNWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZnpikoHNWw&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;QSkV-M1TWPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSkV-M1TWPw[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;NGKjdDx4ApQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGKjdDx4ApQ[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 25, 2010)

*Dj Yahel*

[video=youtube;5Z5na6kQUsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z5na6kQUsU&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;RjSyWK6j9UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjSyWK6j9UA&feature=grec_index[/video]

[video=youtube;TRCfssjA8_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRCfssjA8_c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 27, 2010)

*Audioslave* 

[video=youtube;RuLVaqpdGQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuLVaqpdGQk[/video]

[video=youtube;5vR1-PyXHfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vR1-PyXHfI[/video]

[video=youtube;0Ezv4CrBhgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ezv4CrBhgM[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 28, 2010)

Chillstep?

[video=youtube;ybG9eWTNjmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybG9eWTNjmI[/video]

[video=youtube;aKej7Zwn9HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKej7Zwn9HU[/video]

[video=youtube;ge3Er2QGyXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge3Er2QGyXc[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 28, 2010)

"Ambient Trance"

[video=youtube;lAwRL2b_E2Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAwRL2b_E2Q[/video]

[video=youtube;ee-elB4gywc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee-elB4gywc[/video]

[video=youtube;IeaQqzGSp2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeaQqzGSp2A[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 21, 2010)

lol forgot about this thread 

a bit of psyprog 

[youtube]6eFAkhDJ9Ko[/youtube]
[youtube]u4JJnlDkE_c&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]RQn6i_bJhHE[/youtube]
[youtube]6PuOsYOgKXU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 21, 2010)

and now for something slightly darker 

[youtube]xNQrDgVxLSw[/youtube]
[youtube]sPNF-FQ2Fh8[/youtube]
[youtube]mvu4fBG1EN8[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 21, 2010)

SirXloin said:


> Outersect is great! Thanks!
> 
> I'd like to hear something that has an Asian influence. The Indian spin is awesome. A few Diggadgy jams boarder on the Chinese sounding stuff. I could really bake out to some Cantonese/ Chinese stuff.
> 
> Kyoto! Awesome!


there not a load of chinese stuff out there i cant think of a producer that purely does that style it doesnt lend itself to the style as much as the indian feel

[youtube]M8iXjS6X8Rc[/youtube]
[youtube]2w9b_taGGVw[/youtube]

theres more but cant think of them at the moment


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 21, 2010)

[youtube]QKSgFfRbCZ0[/youtube]
[youtube]FjEDYlIHg1s&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]PWufKhnyzq8&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]dknNIvBv1xQ&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]Ub4aT2Hatk4&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]n1yJbnP1wW8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 21, 2010)

Great stuff man thanks for bringing the thread back from the dead


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 21, 2010)

lol no worries i love hearing different chillout and i got a couple of hundred gigs of my own collection to get out there 

i really liked fc kahuna hayling track trying to remember where i heard it before i know i havent got copy of it

dont normally get along too well with dubstep but the ed solo stuff is pretty good


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 21, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> No problem. I have hundreds more artists to get through, so stay tuned
> 
> To download the songs, there is a very simple way. Download 'DVDVideoSoft Free Studio' here: http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/ Click the green box and hit 'Run'. Then when you open the program, Go to 'Internet' then 'Free Youtube to MP3 Converter' then add the URL of the Youtube video to the box, and click 'Download'. Make sure you know your output folder so you can import that song to your Itunes or WMP or whatever you have.


another great place to get music if rutracker.org find lossless copies of most albums


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 22, 2010)

[youtube]db6um5woF8s[/youtube]
[youtube]0yKGS_EHvNg&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]pHfBYtjIRmU&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]jhQ04j-hAng&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 23, 2010)

i was introduced to this artist last night and its stunning i cant get over how it makes me feel...

really you need to find whole album to listen to as some of the tracks are over 30mins long and the excerpts put on youtube doesnt do the track any justice
*Kashiwa Daisuke*
[youtube]IuQVjC6f55o[/youtube]
[youtube]N7V2rFe_jQw&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]hh6eT_zhmRg&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]rq0c1ZDaGHI[/youtube]

*fucking WOW!!!*


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 23, 2010)

Haven't read the whole thread yet. Do like a to have some chilled mucic on my Touch.

Sorry if it's been posted before: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF-GvT8Clnk

Massive Attack and Sneaker pimps are nice and Chill too.

Oh, and Morcheeba: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF-GvT8Clnk


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheap Basterd said:


> Haven't read the whole thread yet. Do like a to have some chilled mucic on my Touch.
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted before: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF-GvT8Clnk
> 
> ...


lol portishead, sneaker pimps and massive attack the sounds of my youth  beth gibbons has got once of the best voices ive ever heard but i dont listen to it much any more as its too sad.
im sure you'l find more than enough music you like on here tho


----------



## pilgram (Dec 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;Fl_XWR4Gjs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl_XWR4Gjs4[/video]...............


----------



## BeezyBobby (Dec 29, 2010)

not sure if its been mentioned yet, but check out explosions in the sky if you want some chill music. they're the guys that did the soundtrack for the friday night lights movie. great instrumental music that puts me to sleep after a j like nothing else. check out the cd "the earth is not a cold dead place."


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 1, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> a nice steady beat and some weird noises can be a good substitute tho
> 
> [youtube]DfYQxrw6_V4[/youtube]
> [youtube]YFoJM2tTFlY[/youtube]
> [youtube]NdkxPyLDQy4[/youtube]


just found what i been looking for , chills the fuck out of me ! cheers !


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 4, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> i was introduced to this artist last night and its stunning i cant get over how it makes me feel...
> 
> really you need to find whole album to listen to as some of the tracks are over 30mins long and the excerpts put on youtube doesnt do the track any justice
> 
> *fucking WOW!!!*


Fucking great shit man


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 18, 2011)

*Paul Kalkbrenner*

[video=youtube;WzdR3zOGVO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzdR3zOGVO8[/video]

[video=youtube;-zwlq4Bv4SM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zwlq4Bv4SM[/video]

[video=youtube;Jnj9qgkXOJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnj9qgkXOJc[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 22, 2011)

Track was so good I had to bump the thread 

[video=youtube;0VPurGYSFyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VPurGYSFyY&fmt=22[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;Is5L4afBI-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is5L4afBI-M[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 22, 2011)

Amazing
[video=youtube;d6iAg1eNUuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6iAg1eNUuk&feature=bf_next&list=MLGxdCwVVULXf_ghvJ2p8OF68A2k4GoIwq&index=6[/video]


----------

